# Help on pricing



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello I have a 1/2 mile driveway which branches of in two separate homes the initial 1/2 mile is my question on cost.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's your personal drive, or a customer?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Charge the same as you would for it the other half mile...


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> It's your personal drive, or a customer?


Customer drive the 1/2 mile entrance is the est.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it dirt


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> Charge the same as you would for it the other half mile...


What the hell is that answer


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I’m good at word problems, it is a shared driveway. You have a 1/2 mile drive that goes to one house, the other 1/2 mile goes to another. It’s the initial half that you are having trouble pricing, my response is charge the same as you would for the other guy. Neighbors talk...


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

No your right.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I no...


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Ok


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> I'm good at word problems, it is a shared driveway. You have a 1/2 mile drive that goes to one house, the other 1/2 mile goes to another. It's the initial half that you are having trouble pricing, my response is charge the same as you would for the other guy. Neighbors talk...


Know, I think he's got a 1/2 mile common driveway that wyes to two separate homes, or maybe he has two homes that Siamese into one driveway depending on how you look at it.


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

No it's one 1/2 mile long driveway. I am still interested on how much anyone would charge for the drive way only. thanks again


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

How long will it take you?
How far is it from your other nearest service, what equipment are you using, per visit or seasonal, what's your overhead, what profit margin do you want, how confident are you in you numbers or do you use someone else's. What do you think your market will bear cost wise to win this driveway. How long have you been plowing. ???


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

snow dozzer said:


> No it's one 1/2 mile long driveway. I am still interested on how much anyone would charge for the drive way only. thanks again


In reality a long driveway is semi irrelevant

How long will it take you to do a short pia driveway with multiple backdrags and a difficult place to stack the snow?
8 minutes?

How long will it take to windrow snow up and back a half mile at 15 mph?

15 mph is a 1/4 mile in a minute 
1/2 mile up and back is 4 minutes 
Easy back drag at the house side and you don need to stack snow anywhere because you can rid of it on the windrow??
6 minutes?

Technically the small driveway takes more time and is more expensive.

Length of the driveway isn't as important as the details on the house side.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

IF you want $85 an hour for your truck and driver 
That’s $1.42 a minute 
That’s $11.32 for 8 minutes 

Since your OBVIOUSLY not charging that little 
The 1/2 mile doesn’t add any cost to the driveway as it’s far under the minimum.
Takes longer to drive out there and find the address.

What are you charging for driveways?
35-45?

Now if it’s a half mile roller coaster with harpin switch backs and an 1,000 ft elevation change from start to finish... it could be $250...

Length doesn’t chew much time or add to difficulty 
Not like other factors do 

So the oddity is
Unless it’s a difficult driveway 
It costs as much as your other driveways 
Maybe $5 difference at best.


----------



## snow dozzer (Feb 18, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> How long will it take you?
> How far is it from your other nearest service, what equipment are you using, per visit or seasonal, what's your overhead, what profit margin do you want, how confident are you in you numbers or do you use someone else's. What do you think your market will bear cost wise to win this driveway. How long have you been plowing. ???


Long enough to know my numbers, margins, P/L. Just curious.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

snow dozzer said:


> No it's one 1/2 mile long driveway. I am still interested on how much anyone would charge for the drive way only. thanks again





snow dozzer said:


> No it's one 1/2 mile long driveway. I am still interested on how much anyone would charge for the drive way only. thanks again


Ewe said it branches into two separate homes. Does branch mean something different in The northeast, I wouldn't be surprised because a salt spreader is called a sander


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ewe said it branches into two separate homes. Does branch mean something different in The northeast, I wouldn't be surprised because a salt spreader is called a sander


Does a salt spreader do something different than a sander?

Should it be called a granular material application apparatus?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tpendagast said:


> Does a salt spreader do something different than a sander?
> 
> ?


Ya, a salt spreader spreads salt, a sander smooths rough material.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Ya, a salt spreader spreads salt, a sander smooths rough material.


That's belt sander or rotary sander

Since a manufacturers and the highest dept were calling them sanders before salting roads and parking lots was common practice... I'd say calling it a sander isn't weird.
http://www.jcmadigan.com/products.php?category=4&manufacturer=4


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snow dozzer said:


> Hello I have a 1/2 mile driveway which branches of in two separate homes the initial 1/2 mile is my question on cost.


 If I'm understanding you correctly you are only plowing the main road to both homes and the homeowners take care of the rest? If so you will take a pass in and maybe a pass out.

What is the condition of the drive, meaning, dirt, stone, blacktop. concrete, Muck? If you could move along I would say $50.00 in and $50.00 out. I'm not in Jersy could be low. $50.00 for each homeowner. Good luck


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

The material of the driveway is something that needs to be taken into consideration. Not knowing what it is, good luck.
Hard solid aggregates (concrete, asphalt) that can handle the plow, easy work for me Its $50. 
Soft aggregates (dirt, gravel, stone, ) that's a nightmare I would leave it for someone else for many reason including rutting and soft spots etc. But if you want a price its $100 with a waiver for all damages to current condition of existing driveway and any damage to my equipment is paid for by customer and yes you can include damage waivers for non weight bearing materials here but in Jersey I don't know.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Considering a driveway around here can be $40 to 50. I would say a run in and out would be $80.00, if it is a smooth paved drive.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

snow dozzer said:


> Hello I have a 1/2 mile driveway which branches of in two separate homes the initial 1/2 mile is my question on cost.


1/2 mile in NJ with the cost of insurance $175


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

MSsnowplowing said:


> 1/2 mile in NJ with the cost of insurance $175


I was going to say something like that. Here, that drive way may go to a shack. Or to a three million dollar home.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Between $50 and $500.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> That's belt sander or rotary sander
> 
> Since a manufacturers and the highest dept were calling them sanders before salting roads and parking lots was common practice... I'd say calling it a sander isn't weird.
> http://www.jcmadigan.com/products.php?category=4&manufacturer=4


I would.

What if never spread sand with it??? Is it still a sander? What if you spread cinders with it? Is it a cindererer?

And in all reality it is SPREADING sand not sanding sand.

About as dumb as calling a one way plow a dust pan.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would.
> 
> What if never spread sand with it??? Is it still a sander? What if you spread cinders with it? Is it a cindererer?
> 
> ...


I didn't make up the name 
I'm not the manufacturer

It's not a case of users calling it something different than the people who invented it (ex Alaskans calling snowmobiles snowmachines)

The manufacturers are calling it a "sander"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> I didn't make up the name
> I'm not the manufacturer
> 
> It's not a case of users calling it something different than the people who invented it (ex Alaskans calling snowmobiles snowmachines)
> ...


Sanders


























Spreaders:


























From your link:

*Hi-Way Sander Model: E1010 aka:Super P HC*
The Hi-Way E1010 deicing _*spreader*_ is commonly found among the fleets of contractors,

*Hi-Way Sander Model: E2020*
The Hi-Way E2020XT is the _*spreader*_ of choice among contractors and municipalities for winter deicing.

*Hi-Way Sander Model: Super P*
The Hi-Way Super P is the _*spreader*_ of choice among contractors and municipalities for winter deicing.

So even the seller calls them SPREADERS. Because that's what they do, they spread. They don't sand.

Only in the Northeast are spreaders called sanders. And apparently only in the Northeast are 1 way plows called dust pans even though they plow snow with them. Not dust.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sanders
> View attachment 187034
> 
> 
> ...


 This is one Northeastern that does not call them sanders even though a lot do. The machine is designed to spread material. Not belt sand a roadway or parking area.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol Cindererer...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sanders
> View attachment 187034
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

What’s the manufacturer calling them again???

Why is it listed as a SANDER
That’s the actual model.

I got to that link by GOOGLING for a sander.

The description 
Typed by the manufacturer states that their MODEL they CALL a SANDER is a spreader.

So it’s a sander and what it does is spread.

They could call it a blow-pop and what it does is spread.

As I was saying... the manufacturer calls it a sander.

Ask them why.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

They also don’t only call them sanders in the north east

Until 4 years ago NO one was spreading salt in this state
They call them sanders 
As they do in adjacent Canada 

Which is odd... since we don’t (and never have) used sand... it’s gravel... so graveler would be more accurate.

But they call them sanders here too


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I been plowing since 1977, I remember spreading salt along with the minci's. Unless NY is not considered the N.East.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

For what it’s worth , we are a torwel dealer (they’re out of mass, which is the north east.)

They call their product a salt and sand spreader 

But when someone wants to buy one here they always order a “sander”


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> I been plowing since 1977, I remember spreading salt along with the minci's. Unless NY is not considered the N.East.


It may be.

But there's a reason why someone started making them and calling them sanders and it's nog because salting was more common in 1977.
Or they would have called it something else


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> It may be.
> 
> But there's a reason why someone started making them and calling them sanders and it's nog because salting was more common in 1977.
> Or they would have called it something else


 WHAAAAAAAT?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> What's the manufacturer calling them again???


Sander models...



tpendagast said:


> Why is it listed as a SANDER


Because they're idjits.



tpendagast said:


> I got to that link by GOOGLING for a sander.


Want a cookie?



tpendagast said:


> Typed by the manufacturer states that their MODEL they CALL a SANDER is a spreader.


So you're reposting what I already posted. Did you bump your head in the earthquake?



tpendagast said:


> So it's a sander and what it does is spread.


No, it's a spreader that spreads sand, salt, cinders, gravel.



tpendagast said:


> They could call it a blow-pop and what it does is spread.


Sand, salt, cinders, gravel.



tpendagast said:


> As I was saying... the manufacturer calls it a sander.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, back on point with assisting the OP with help on bidding


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

This is how this happens

It was originally called long ago 
A "sand spreader"
It gets shortened to "sander"

That's jist the nature of English slang

The English call a flashlight a torch 
It's short for electric torch...
But when they call a flashlight a torch , Americans think they're stupid.

When Brit soldiers say "torch it" they are referring to "turn on the lights"
(Apparently)
When they tell American paratroopers to torch something, they are very dismayed when they get a big fire!

It's still English, but they mean different things to different people from different places.

I think it's pretty obvious why the thing is called a sander and going on a rant about how stupid it is to call it one is just ignoring the obvious reasons how it got it's name in the first place.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, back on point with assisting the OP with help on bidding





tpendagast said:


> View attachment 187068
> 
> 
> This is how this happens
> ...


Thumbs Up


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m with Mark. Between $50 and $500


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I would charge each home owner $100 for up to 6" of snow. $150 for 6" to 12". $200 for 12" to 18". Over 18" they are going to have to start giving you body parts. They have to share the common drive so I would avoid charging one more than the other. If you are responsible for ice management then that is a whole different ballgame especially if they have kids who take the bus to school.


----------

